
Box Acquiring Streem (YC S12) - goronbjorn
https://blog.box.com/2014/06/box-acquiring-streem-bringing-the-cloud-to-your-desktop/
======
ritikm
(Streem co-founder here) Small clerical error - we were actually YC S12, not
W14 :).

~~~
MIT_Hacker
Ahhh!!! Congrats Ritik. Huge news and always nice to see good news from other
Thiel Fellows :)

Really hope Streem continues to exist as an independent product or at least as
a plugin on top of Box or something.

Good luck man!

------
windsurfer
Another "our incredible journey":

> we want to thank our beta testers for their helpful feedback, our amazing
> investors for believing in us from the start, and our friends and family for
> supporting us through the ride.

~~~
ritikm
We really wanted to make the list :)

~~~
rdl
Do you have to include the literal phrase "our incredible journey" in the
acquisition or shutdown announcement to be eligible?

------
tnorthcutt
_And to further optimize the experience and support low-bandwidth
environments, Streem has developed enhanced video and media streaming
technology to ensure content is accessible from the cloud as fast as it is
locally._

How is this technically possible?

~~~
adamors
They've developed a new compression algorithm with a Weissman score of 5.2.

~~~
jayzalowitz
So the purchase price was above 10m? They turned that down when salesforce
offered..

------
livejamie
Did anybody else read "Box Acquiring Steam" at first?

~~~
kevin818
Yes, but then I realized that wouldn't make much sense so I forced myself to
read each letter :)

------
rdl
Wow, congratulations. It's interesting that what seems to be a more video/etc.
content focused company is going to Box -- is Box trying to beef up their
consumer/content-professional market?

------
BorisMelnik
Smart acquisition! I didn't know about Streem, wow what a great idea. The one
thing always holding me back from day to day usage of Dropbox / Box etc is
being able to mount these drives in Windows. I would definitely sign up / pay
for an account now.

~~~
icebraining
You've been able to mount Box drives on Windows since at least 2006. They
support Webdav, which Windows XP and above can mount natively.

------
hatred
Can Ritik comment on some insights into how StreemFS looks like ? Does it
follow a nfs client-server model where the server then makes a request to the
Streem servers to get back the data and also managing look ahead buffers etc ?

------
tootie
That is some interesting stuff. I had to shut off Dropbox sync when it
literally filled my hard drive. It sounds like Steem just caches virtual files
that link to remote data. I'm curious to see it in action.

------
dtfiw
Congrats! I just hope the acquisition was all cash, and not for stock.

------
sid_xervmon
Congrats to founders and whole team. This is just awesome.

------
natural219
Now let's see something like this but with an open source protocol like
Camlistore.

Still looking for a co-founder to tear this industry apart. Email's in
profile.

------
sajithw
Congrats, ritik!

------
magic5227
Great purchase, could add a lot of value to their consumer offering.

------
cstigler
Wooooooo Streem!

------
fuire8
no wonder why they had to pull IPO.

